# what is the Specialized Sirrus Sport 2009 Road Bike like?



## Jimmy Simpson (7 Jan 2009)

I am a relative new comer to buying bikes but I've cycled within London for several years now on my knackered 17 yr old old Diamond Back, until it was pilfered from outside my office by some cheeky chap (good luck to them, it was a health hazard).

I was wondering if anyone has a Specialized Sirrus Sport 2009 Road Bike, and if so if they had riden somewhat slightly "off road" with it. Was looking at the other bikes in the Sirrus 2009 range too, this one jumped out at me. 

Was thinking more towpath than mountain trail, my ride will take me through a park, bit of road then largely the canal (Regent's Canal if anyone is particularly interested) I am looking for a "Hybrid" bike that leans towards the zippy end rather than the MTB end of hybrid. However, slightly concerned that it's designed for the road not the bumpy concrete slabs of a towpath.

Was thinking of test riding one on the weekend but thought I'd post to canvas some more experienced views before I waste the time of the nice men in the shop.

Cheers!

Jimmy


----------



## Slim (8 Jan 2009)

It'd probably be fine but I think I would keep 28mm tyres on it. 

I have a Sirrus Comp that copes well with 105+ Kg over South London potholes so a less than smooth bit of towpath shouldn't really be a problem. I usually keep 28mm tyres on in the winter and put on 23mm tyres in the summer when the roads are a little less slippery.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jan 2009)

I've got an 06' Sirrus sports and I have taken it along tow paths but I wouldn't choose to do that often, not because I don't think the bike could handle it but I couldn't and I don't need to. Subsequently I don't use the bike for commuting any more and have more roadified it more, putting new wheels (mavic askiums), tyres (conti 4 season, 25mm) and dropped bars and now use it for a winter club bike and more and I find it great.


----------



## ed_o_brain (8 Jan 2009)

I think it would be fine, with a good 28mm tyre as others have suggested.

You could also look at cyclocross bikes like the Specialized Tricross which comes in various guises. The single speed version is available for a song at http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk right now.

They are like road bikes, but relaxed angles, more clearance for tyres and mud, brazes on lugs for mudguards and racks and high bottom brackets to keep the pedals out of roots. They make good bikes for commuting.


----------



## Jimmy Simpson (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks for your responses, I was a bit 'afraid' of the 28mm tyre and was wondering if I should put something a bit thicker on the bike... mudguards hmm. hadn't actually considered that yet

There is so much choice these days I feel like such a novice not knowing all this terminology never heard of "cyclocross" until now! I will check out the Specialized Tricross you mention Ed, might be a bit more in line with my requirements perhaps - the regent's canal towpath is a series of irregular concrete pavers, can get quite clunky in parts. 

Thanks for the advice ... any further advice welcomed of course!


----------



## another_dave_b (8 Jan 2009)

Jimmy Simpson said:


> I am looking for a "Hybrid" bike that leans towards the zippy



If you're still window shopping, you might want to consider Ridgeback's Rapide range.


----------



## Ravenz (8 Jan 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> like the Specialized Tricross which comes in various guises. The single speed version is available for a song at http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk right now.



damn.. that is a  'price' . I'd just get 'murdered' if I ordered it tho'!


----------



## HLaB (8 Jan 2009)

another_dave_b said:


> If you're still window shopping, you might want to consider Ridgeback's Rapide range.


If you are cosidering Ridgeback, I'd go towards the upper end of scale. I've got a Ridgeback Velocity (Rapide) as a commuter, it's a great bike and is very robust and handles well but its not half as light/ fast as my Sirrus.


----------



## Jimmy Simpson (8 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> If you are cosidering Ridgeback, I'd go towards the upper end of scale. I've got a Ridgeback Velocity (Rapide) as a commuter, it's a great bike and is very robust and handles well but its not half as light/ fast as my Sirrus.



My budget is circa £400 I should point out... Have previously ridden the bike my parents bought me when I was 12 years old for 17 years!


----------



## HLaB (9 Jan 2009)

Jimmy Simpson said:


> My budget is circa £400 I should point out... Have previously ridden the bike my parents bought me when I was 12 years old for 17 years!



If that the case I'd stick with the original idea of a sirrus, The velocity although a good handling and robust bike is no where near as fast/ light. The model up the Momentum (£392) has front shock and probably won't be light either. Unless you can stretch to the Element (£490) I wouldn't even consider them.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (9 Jan 2009)

Jimmy Simpson said:


> I am a relative new comer to buying bikes but I've cycled within London for several years now on my knackered 17 yr old old Diamond Back, until it was pilfered from outside my office by some cheeky chap (good luck to them, it was a health hazard).
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a Specialized Sirrus Sport 2009 Road Bike, and if so if they had riden somewhat slightly "off road" with it. Was looking at the other bikes in the Sirrus 2009 range too, this one jumped out at me.
> 
> ...



The Specialized Sirrus will cope with a non technical hard pack tow path, although as this is getting near the limits of what it has be set up to go to then just be sensitive to that and don’t go tearing along.

A hybrid is as the name suggests a hybrid of different bikes, some like the Specialized Cross Trail shown below are set up more for tow path that can still be used on road, they have generous clearances and even front suspension








Where as the Sirrus Sport shown below has much more focus as a road specific bike that with can be used on tracks like I mentioned above, although I repeat it is pushing it, it will cope with the hard pack surface OK, less so if you slam into the "bumpy concrete slabs..".







Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## SamN01 (22 Jan 2009)

*Sirrus*

I had pretty much the same dilemma in December as I was moving from a MTB to a 'Hybrid', went for a Sirrus Elite (08) in the end. Picked it up of ebay for £280, it was 6m old and in great condition. I was worried about the 28mm tyres but actually you get 'confident' quite quickly on them and I certainly would not want to increase there size. I was looking at a Kona Dew Deluxe as my other more stable option but in the end decided I would regret it if I didnt get the Sirrus. No regrets so far and have ridden on a number of cycle paths with little difficulty.

Enjoy!
Sam


----------

